

The Best CV ever and an amazing story - FEBlog
http://zuras.net/

======
michael_dorfman
That's not a long CV, that's a short autobiography.

Lots of fun anecdotes, though. I like the idea of Gerry Sussman doing
horoscopes for dinosaurs.

